# Withcall Again!



## Darkness (Jul 24, 2009)

~Hi all, 

Finally got here after a failed attempt earlier in the week. Apologies again to Black Shuck, sorry dude!
a bit of history on the Louth to Bardney line - 

The first section of the line from Bardney to South Willingham was opened on 9th November1874. The completion of the tunnel, at South Willingham, enabled a three mile extension to be opened to Donington-on Bain on 27th September1875. The final eight miles, including the construction of Withcall Tunnel, opened to goods traffic on 26th June 1876, and opened to passengers on 1st December the same year. An initial service of five trains each way was soon reduced to four within a month. In 1887 the service of four trains a day from Louth to Lincoln, calling at all stations took one hour and twenty minutes for the journey.

The tunnel is still all good, as i'm sure you're all aware!
Now i've heard tell of how difficult it is to get to, as it is VERY steep there, and it can be a bugger to walk to.
Well i have to admit, we cheated. With the use of a friend's 4x4 and some 'green laning', we just drove up to it. Admittedly it did require the 4x4 to get up some of the hills!
Once inside the first thing to hit you is how cold it is! we went from 25+ degrees outside to easily 16-18 degrees through the tunnel. On leaving one of my mates commented it was like stepping iff a plane in a foriegn country as the warm air hit us.
It was also quite wet down there, i assume due to the heavy rain we've had recently.

Anyhoo, the pics:

Arrival, thank god for off roaders!












The West portal






Looking out






First look down the leviathon






Some Stalegtites











Lots of calcification around











One of the distance markers






Someone left an old wooden ladder hung on the wall!






Out again!






All in all a great trip, fantastic explore, but need to take more torches next time!!! 





D


----------



## james.s (Jul 25, 2009)

Very nice light painting!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice shots Darkness, its a different world down there. How on arth did you manage to get your Pajero down there!


----------



## night crawler (Jul 25, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Nice shots Darkness, its a different world down there. How on arth did you manage to get your Pajero down there!


Might be something to do with four wheel drive, my old Jimny would have had no problem.
Great explore that and the tunnel is in good condition. Nice one.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 25, 2009)

night crawler said:


> Might be something to do with four wheel drive, my old Jimny would have had no problem.
> Great explore that and the tunnel is in good condition. Nice one.



Maybe mate Its just when I went we both walked down and there didnt seem to be any gates with access down to the Trackbed. Its incredibly steep as well.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 25, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Nice shots Darkness, its a different world down there. How on arth did you manage to get your Pajero down there!



Thanks dude, yeah the four wheel drive was the saving grace here, there are several dirt/green tracks you can drive down and eventually you get to the railway line itself, then it's just follow that until you hit the tunnel!

was pretty cool!


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 25, 2009)

ohh like it, this place looks worth a visit. i went in one simular the other night.
pmed you


----------



## Darkness (Jul 26, 2009)

Cool VW, where was that?


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 26, 2009)

Darkness said:


> Cool VW, where was that?



cann tunnel in plymouth. not as tall tho, which can be a big problem if tall hehe


----------



## Darkness (Jul 26, 2009)

Ha, yeah. at least this one was nice and big!


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 26, 2009)

Some cracking pics there mate. That flowstone on the walls is ace.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 27, 2009)

BigLoada said:


> Some cracking pics there mate. That flowstone on the walls is ace.



There was loads of it, in some parts spreading across the floor too!


----------



## Badoosh (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice shots there Darkness. One of the best tunnel pics i've seen from here in pic 5. I take it you got your Pajero down via the track on the bend


----------



## Darkness (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Badoosh, appreciate that!
We were actually a bit naughty with the Pajero, we ducked through a farmers yard whilst he wasn't looking and that got us onto the old track. then straight to the portal!
But Shhhhh, don't tell anyone


----------

